# overly sensitive steering at high speeds



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I have recently bought a 2002 2.5SL. I have noticed at highway speeds, at it is hard to keep the car "smooth". Very small corrections in steering result in jerky movements. I have heard from some people that if you grip the wheel at "4 and 7" instead of "10 and 2" that the weight of your arms will help smooth out the steering effects......this will also prevent your arms from getting tired......anyway, this is just something I have noticed......I naturally grip the wheel at "10 and 2" but I am having trouble keeping it smooth......wife says all of the "swaying" makes her sick.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I put my hands at the bottom of the wheel... on long trips. Check your tire pressure too.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

People that aren't used to new cars always have that problem. I would practice more. J/K... It just takes awhile to get use to.
There was a article once about a Nascar driver that drove a new Corvette at Daytona raceway, and he couldn't believe he could drive the car at 200mph with one finger!.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

When I first got my car I also notice a “twitchiness” at high speeds (above 80mph), think that’s just normal.

Regarding where to grip the wheel, theirs a NTHSB/ Auto Club (don’t’ remember which) recommendation that the wheel should be griped on the lower half and not the traditional 10 and 2 positions. In case of airbag deployment you don’t want your arms in your face.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

I appreciate the discussion fellas' I really like the Altima so far.....I bought the car brand new, drove it for 2 months, then moved to United Kingdom for six months. So my Garage has a really nice new Altima to look at. Oh Well. I am scheduled for home April 2nd......

No more VW BORA TDI.....YEAH!


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

I had the same complaints but I found the answer !

245x45x18 S03's


----------

